# Fiberglass Appears To Be Cracking



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

I just got my less than one year old 23RS out of the storage lot to prepare it to go camping this weeking at the Virginia Beach Easter rally. While washing it in my driveway I noticed some fiberglass cracks on the front nose near the 'O' in the big Outback sticker.

The camper is still under warranty, however I really hate getting warranty service. I always feel like they do a shoddy job.

Anyway, please take a look at the picture and let me know what you think I should do. They cracks are 3 to 4 inches long. The Outback sticker in the picture gives you a perspective of how large they are.

Thanks for everyone's advice in advance!

-Sam


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Looks like you will need to have the front cap replaced. I would take it to the dealer before the warranty runs out. I had part of the front of mine replaced by Reines RV, they did a good job.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Sorry about this Sam







Hope you can get it resolved quickly.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Where did the picture go?

Leon


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd definitely get that looked at if I was you. My brother has a little travel trailer (SOB) that has smaller cracks than that in its fiberglass and water leaked in!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Front cap replacement is really no big deal...It only took 2 days to get ours back once they had the part.

I would call the dealer you want to have do the repairs and see if they will order the part ahead of time so you don't have to make 2 trips or have to leave it for 2 weeks. It took about 2 weeks for our front cap to arrive from Keystone's warehouse.

Please keep us posted,


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

What they said. Take it immediately to your dealer, while it's still under warranty - and so you don't lose any more precious "campin' season" weather than you have to - and so you can have it taken care of before you get any water damage due to leaking!

Sorry to hear about your problem. I keep my fingers crossed that I don't spy something like that every time I go to the trailer. Mine was manufactured in August, 2007 - supposedly after the spate of 2007 problems ended.

I see more and more of these fiberglass problems reported here. I'd be curious to know the percentage of Outbacks that have these problems. I worry about it, but then I think that we never hear anyone report that their trailer did not have any fiberglass problems. We only see and hear about the ones that do.

Let us know how every thing turns out. And if they give you the runaround, just remind them that you have the ear of all of us Outbackers!

Good luck!

Mike


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

What all the others said.

If you can actually schedule a repair maybe you can use it until the repair time. I think it's crazy for dealers to keep units for months to make a repair.


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

I agree with Sam.. the repairs the dealers make are sometimes less than desirable. I think they must have trouble finding qualified staff with poor pay and benifits.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

We had the same type of cracks. Ours were on the side just below the marker light. Our front cap had the delam issue. The front cap keystone replaced. The crack was only one of about the same size and length as those on yours that was actually repaired by a fiberglass place not the dealer at Keystones cost. Get it back to the dealer before the warrenty runs out and get it taken care of.

Just a word of advice if they replace the front piece make sure you empty the trailer before you take it in. Our dealer actually asked us to and I am glad we did. Even after a cleaning by the dealer there was a thin coating of fiber glass dust every where.

Good Luck!! Hope Keystone makes it right for you! They did for us!


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

Update:

I stopped by the dealer today. They are contacting Keystone, but said that they would most likely patch the fiberglass instead of replacing the entire front. I need to make an appointment for some time in May.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Hokie said:


> I need to make an appointment for some time in May.


Hopefully it won't rain between now and then.

Assuming the fiberglass is cracked through, this is unacceptable.

Ed


----------



## joelaw (Apr 18, 2007)

I am so happy to find your site. Several of my friends recommended the Outbacks to my wife and I. After extensive search for an upgrade to our pop-up, my friend and I just bought two new Outbacks from a dealer in Massachusetts. When I went to pick mine up, they informed me that there was a crack discovered in the fiberglass just below the bottom right corner of the bed bump out on my 26 KBRS. I have to give credit to the dealer in cathching it. While there at the dealership, they showed me another 28 footer that had the same problem. Before I close on another 26 KBRS they are getting in, I wondered if any of you out there have seen simiar recent problems. I wonder if this is an isolated incident on these new models or if it is a persistent problem.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

joelaw said:


> I am so happy to find your site. Several of my friends recommended the Outbacks to my wife and I. After extensive search for an upgrade to our pop-up, my friend and I just bought two new Outbacks from a dealer in Massachusetts. When I went to pick mine up, they informed me that there was a crack discovered in the fiberglass just below the bottom right corner of the bed bump out on my 26 KBRS. I have to give credit to the dealer in cathching it. While there at the dealership, they showed me another 28 footer that had the same problem. Before I close on another 26 KBRS they are getting in, I wondered if any of you out there have seen simiar recent problems. I wonder if this is an isolated incident on these new models or if it is a persistent problem.


Hello joelaw,

Welcome to this forum.

Be sure to check out the Pre-Delivery Inspection (PDI) info before taking the keys to the new rig.

I can't answer to the issue you are currently concerned about but I'm sure others will chime in shortly.


----------

